# Can't see, need an upgrade



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I am new to the site, and new to plowing as well. I had a used plow added to my truck and the headlights are just awful. I am looking to upgrade them to LED but I am not sure where to start, or how to tell what types of lights I have. Is there an insert I can replace the halogen sealed beams with, or do I need to change everything out.

Any help would be appreciated. I am not in a rush, not going to change anything out until plow season is over.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a ten year old Western MVP with the Instensifier lights; I think they’re great. Better than the headlights that are on the truck. Never have had an issue with them, not even a blown bulb. Lens are still clear (no scratches or cloudiness). 

I’m no mechanic, but my guess is you could replace yours with the Intenifiers pretty easily. They’re under $300 online.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the P/S.jackfox68, you should go w/ this on CL. in Maine. 









https://maine.craigslist.org/pts/d/brand-new-plow-lights/6497967089.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Those lights are not the best, but give them a good look. Is the reflective chrome deteriorated inside the headlamps?


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Going this route with my old Meyer lights, we'll see.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy a set of Boss SL3's. Worth every penny...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Buy a set of Boss SL3's. Worth every penny...


probably so, but making the intensifiers work as Seville suggested would be a hell of a lot less work for someone who admits to being new to plowing. They will be already prewired and would only need a minor bracket modification. oh, and the intensifiers would be, like, less than 1/2 the price


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can always just add led lights to those housings


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Got these for a similar style that are on Arctic plows. They are awesome and just plug right in. There are 2 sizes for those square lights so check your size.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B071CKC36D/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss said:


> Can always just add led lights to those housings


I have heard that people that have tried that have had terrible results. I don't know from personal experience, but I've read in a few different places that the people that just swapped out regular bulbs for LED bulbs were pretty disappointed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I have heard that people that have tried that have had terrible results. I don't know from personal experience, but I've read in a few different places that the people that just swapped out regular bulbs for LED bulbs were pretty disappointed.


I'd agree with that. We've put LED bulbs in the tailgates of 2 or 3 skids and they've been much less than impressive.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> I have heard that people that have tried that have had terrible results. I don't know from personal experience, but I've read in a few different places that the people that just swapped out regular bulbs for LED bulbs were pretty disappointed.


Meh i run them and like them, when you are buying led's you have to watch the lumen output. I have also changed out the reverse lights on all my trucks for led 3157 bulbs with a high enough lumen output that makes the reverse lights a hell of a lot brighter.


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Those lights are not the best, but give them a good look. Is the reflective chrome deteriorated inside the headlamps?


My lights have the old style sealed beam headlamps. Remember the old square ones?


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

jdsquire said:


> View attachment 179434
> Going this route with my old Meyer lights, we'll see.


Where did you get these from, can you post a link or is that against site rules?


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Precedence said:


> Got these for a similar style that are on Arctic plows. They are awesome and just plug right in. There are 2 sizes for those square lights so check your size.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B071CKC36D/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Did they increase the output? My lights are pretty pathetic, but I guess that's what you get when you buy used.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jackfox68 said:


> Did they increase the output? My lights are pretty pathetic, but I guess that's what you get when you buy used.


TruckLite makes a replacement for the 5x7 bulbs.

http://www.sewardoffroad.com/headlights-tail-lights/

Here's some options as well.In 4x6.

That will be the easiest fix.

I've tried a set of the Intensifiers and the Meyer Saber2s or whatever...get the LEDs. Halogen is halogen. They're yellow and they suck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you want to spend some money, fisher has new headlights out that with some modifications and general wiring skills, would work.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Another vote for the Trucklite brand, I ran a set of these in my 2010 superduty headlights, they are wonderful, street legal and you won't be getting flashed like a ( what's that Philly saying? oh yea, Jagoff )


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> TruckLite makes a replacement for the 5x7 bulbs.
> 
> http://www.sewardoffroad.com/headlights-tail-lights/
> 
> ...


So as long as the replacement light is the same dimension it should work? I could not see the plug on the lights, how would I know if they plug fit. The ones I was looking at said they have an H4 connector.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jackfox68 said:


> So as long as the replacement light is the same dimension it should work? I could not see the plug on the lights, how would I know if they plug fit. The ones I was looking at said they have an H4 connector.


All of ours have been plug and play.


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Mark, i just googled what an H4 plug looks like and will take a look at my set up when I get home tonight.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

jackfox68 said:


> Where did you get these from, can you post a link or is that against site rules?


The picture I posted was from eBay, came from theropshop. I just searched eBay for universal snow plow headlights


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Add a bar


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Add a bar
> 
> View attachment 179520


While relatively cheap, bright, and easy, this is also wildly illegal for use on the road


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> While relatively cheap, bright, and easy, this is also wildly illegal for use on the road


We only use it in lots while plowing


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> While relatively cheap, bright, and easy, this is also wildly illegal for use on the road


And thats tame for what some jaggoffs run full time around here..


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

[


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Maxxima builds a great product with one of the best warranties.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cooter24 said:


> [


I agree with this guy! ^^^ :laugh:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I agree with this guy! ^^^ :laugh:


[ Akdodkenrjrjrjrjrkekejrjrjdkritjfjeiekdjrjrirekdkdkdkdj

Really I couldn't understand a word he said.


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

Does anyone know what type of connector this is? I was looking for LED replacements for the current housing I am using and they are all H4 connectors. Seems to be the cheapest route to go.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have the bulb number here at home. But that is just the old standard headlight bulb plug for say the old style Western head lamp assembly. If you're new bulb fits in the housing, go to the auto parts store, get new plugs and wires them in.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

?
H4656


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh for an upgrade get that in the XV

Extra vision....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196101
> 
> ?
> H4656


I can't see it, I'm watching the Giants play, tears in my eyes.


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

H6545 / H4666. I was hoping to buy a 4X6 LEd replacement that would just plug right into the existing plug. Randall Ave, are you saying I should get an H4 connector and repin it? Giants go luck with a missed field goal. I was watching my Cowboys squish the fish.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you have a headlamp that will fit into the fixture, then yes ya need to wire in the respective plug, no biggie realy


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I put these on my gmc dump,the price is outrageous but these are the bomb. Not sure if they have your application. Had to add a resister/capacitor setup to stop the blinking that is common with low draw leds.
https://www.jwspeaker.com/products/led-headlights-model-8910-evolution-2/


----------



## jackfox68 (Mar 18, 2018)

This is what I found out. It appears to be a 2E plug. I found this on Amazon, looks like this "should" do the trick. I will update everyone on the outcome.


----------

